# 11 speed on 10 speed



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

I looked but I couldn't find anything on this so I'm asking. will an 11 speed cassette work on a 10 speed hub? thanks


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

ejh said:


> I looked but I couldn't find anything on this so I'm asking. will an 11 speed cassette work on a 10 speed hub? thanks


Yes. Campy hubs will work with 9/10/11 speed cassettes


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

No for Shimano/Sram freehub.

You can use Campy 11 with Shimano shifting, and you can adapt many wheels from Shimano to Campy freehubs.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

There's ways of doing it.

Edco makes one that'll fit plug and play. 

Also if you run a large cassette you can buy the Ultegra R8000 11-34 and that will fit plug and play. 

I've seen the backs of Ultegra cassettes machined down and they work.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Given that the question is asked on a Campy forum, the answer is yes.

I notice that a lot of people don't pay attention and give confusing answers.

So yes. No qualifications. Yes.

The Campy freehub from about 1999 on will accept 9 or 10 or 11 speed cassettes just fine. No problem. No spacers. No BS.

Yes. OK. Just yes.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> Given that the question is asked on a Campy forum, the answer is yes.
> 
> I notice that a lot of people don't pay attention and give confusing answers.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry that I am one of the many who fail to pay strict attention the subforum. I certainly hope no one has been too terribly inconvenienced.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh wow, look at that.

Didn't think anyone used correct sub-forums anymore.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Kontact said:


> I'm very sorry that I am one of the many who fail to pay strict attention the subforum. I certainly hope no one has been too terribly inconvenienced.


Well, you are forgiven this time. Just don't let it happen again. That's the kind of mistake our trollish contributor who just nearly almost got banned would make

So don't be that guy.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> Well, you are forgiven this time. Just don't let it happen again. That's the kind of mistake our trollish contributor who just nearly almost got banned would make
> 
> So don't be that guy.


Our trollish friend is taking a vacation for being a jerk. His usual error is not knowing what he's talking about, not posting the good information under the wrong heading.

I'm just relieved I didn't make any spelling errors that would have also earned your wrath.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Kontact said:


> Our trollish friend is taking a vacation for being a jerk. His usual error is not knowing what he's talking about


It's a Festivus miracle!


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Frankly, I don't think Shimano should ever be mentioned in a Campagnolo forum. Just saying.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

GKSki said:


> Frankly, I don't think Shimano should ever be mentioned in a Campagnolo forum. Just saying.


Its OK to mention Shimano in a Campy forum as long as the appropriate amount of disdain is used


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

DaveG said:


> Its OK to mention Shimano in a Campy forum as long as the appropriate amount of disdain is used


I used to be an active member of the Campyonly forum until it sadly assploded. There, it was always written as ShimaNO.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

bikerjulio said:


> I used to be an active member of the Campyonly forum until it sadly assploded. There, it was always written as ShimaNO.


Me too, but I thought I recall them calling it ShitmaNo?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Let's not get side tracked Brothers.
By the way, my name is Bruce and I'm a Campyholic.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

GKSki said:


> Me too, but I thought I recall them calling it ShitmaNo?


No no, Campyonly was a civilized site. ShimaNO, he wrote.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

kbwh said:


> No no, Campyonly was a civilized site. ShimaNO, he wrote.


I'm a Campy person but I think its just wrong to mock Shimano riders. I mean, aren't they already suffering enough?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

